# Maybe silly question but Dual Boiler or Duo Temp Pro



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok so I really want to get into this and want to be able to make a great espresso / latte.

I've wasted lots of money over last couple of years, Delonghi bean to cup etc but that's been more down to me not knowing what I'm doing.

So I don't want to waste £300 on the DTP or could maybe make myself buy the DB. As an amateur that wants to get good, what do you recommend? Side by side, would I enjoy the DB much more?

Thanks,

Leo


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

It depends if you make espresso or milk based drinks more....milk based =DB, espresso =DTP.


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok thanks, is that down to the steamer? It'll definitely be milk based for me


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh separate boilers for steaming and brewing


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I had a demo of the DB at JL last week. I bought the DTP but if I could afford the DB, I would have definitely gone for that.

Other than the Dual Boilers which means you can froth milk immediately after pulling the espresso (or at the same time if you were so inclined), the DB gives you a lot more control.

You can adjust brew temp and infusion timing amongst other things, which you can't do on the DTP









The pressure gauge on the DB also assists you to dial in your grinding and tamping.

It is a little bigger, but not much really.

At the moment, it comes with a free Sage Smart Grinder (by redemption) as well as a milk jug in their package.

If you go for this, get JL to price match Harts of Stur who have the silver at £895 and the red at £865


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I didn't consider the DB as my budget (last October) was around £300 for a machine and I am so pleased with my DTP.


----------



## Jakey66 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm also thinking of the dual boiler, but am myself a bit of a newbie with a delonghi bean to cup machine.

I had previously thought of the sage oracle, but was worried I wouldn't be able to create coffee shop quality with it.

Now im swaying towards the dual boiler but worried I could be out of my depth being a newbie.

What at do people advise?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee qualirt will be reflective of the grinder paired with either machine


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Spy. Really want the Dual Boiler today but no stock at Nottingham or Sheffield so just order online and submitted the price match.

So buying at £895 and then redeem a free grinder... Quite a good deal. As can either sell grinder and buy another or just keep.

It's the start of a fine coffee learning curve


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Well done Leo. Good luck and let us see some photos when they arrive.

Jakey, I don't think a dual boiler will be any harder to master than any other espresso machine.

What the DB will give you is more flexibility around some of the key parameters to get it right.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Are Sage still doing the white gloves service?


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Yes, I believe they are. Their web page on the dual boiler still states they offer it


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In which case even a complete beginner should be able to get up to speed with the Dual Boiler.

How to make coffee doesn't change from the DTP to the DB in any case. If you struggled to get to grips with one you would find the same with the other.


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Well the excitement was short lived. Paid for next day delivery and it arrived today.

Unpacked and it's the wrong colour, ordered silver, sent black.

Rang John Lewis, they were good. Easy to get through to and will have another here in the morning.

The grinder and coffee beans won't be here until tomorrow so I've got over it 

Got more time tomorrow too


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Oh dear - Talk about teasing you !

You can admire & stare but not use !

At least it sounds like JL are addressing your issue pretty sharpish.


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Help! Well the right colour has arrived, set it all up, it's just constantly buzzing and the steam beeps three times when I try and use it. Hot water does pour out and if I press one of the cup buttons then water comes out.

Think it's faulty but really hoping not?


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Simple things first. Make sure the hot tap and steam lever are in the closed position. If I remember my steam lever was in the open position when I unpacked mine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What do you mean by buzzing?


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok so it is work, seems quite noisy when running hot water for example...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

leo-lincoln said:


> Ok so it is work, seems quite noisy when running hot water for example...


Thats probably just the vibratory pump.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yep it is fairly noisy when using the hot tap.


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, appears to be ok now. It was like there was an air lock or something on the steam side


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

leo-lincoln said:


> Well the excitement was short lived. Paid for next day delivery and it arrived today.
> 
> Unpacked and it's the wrong colour, ordered silver, sent black.
> 
> ...


Nice.

I'll swap,you my silver for a black one









I couldn't find a black one for love nor money when they first came out!


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Black is worth more


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

It takes a little while longer to heat the stem boiler after the lights come one in my experience - not hugely so but if you crack on with brewing as soon as it is up to temperature I found that occasionally the steam was not ready to do its job...not bad for less than two minutes warm up though. The hot water function does generate a bit of noise but that is normal. Hope you are pulling some nice shots with it. Next step - getting a naked PF and 18g VST basket!!!!


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Getting there, nearly 'dialed in' after a bag of beans!! My Mignon is not all that far from finest setting though...

Question about a double espresso shot - I'm currently using 18g in a double basket... So for a double shot how much coffee in? Or is it same just longer time?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

leo-lincoln said:


> [
> 
> Getting there, nearly 'dialed in' after a bag of beans!! My Mignon is not all that far from finest setting though...
> 
> Question about a double espresso shot - I'm currently using 18g in a double basket... So for a double shot how much coffee in? Or is it same just longer time?


Aim for 1:2 eg 18g in 36g out. 18g is about right for your double basket.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

A Single espresso shot (at 1:2) is normally 9g in / 18g out

A Double espresso shot (at 1:2) is normally 18g in / 36g out

If you want more coffee, then you could just as easily pour yourself a Lungo which is a 1:3 ratio, therefore using the double basket, 18g in / 54g out


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks. So I can pour a double shot on 18g too?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't get too hung up about weight and time. Once you are more or less in the ballpark, as you are,adjust on taste.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

leo-lincoln said:


> Thanks. So I can pour a double shot on 18g too?


What do you mean by a "double shot"? You can pull as much water through the coffee as you choose. It will be less strong the more you pull through and you will risk burnt or bitter tastes from over extraction. Most people pull 1:2 -1:3

Eg Normally I pull a little longer than 1:2, 17.5g in 42-44g out. That seems to suit my grinder/machine combo. However the current coffee im drinking is "me" at that ratio, but amazing at a strict 1:2 resulting in 35g out.

Always adjust by taste, but aiming for around 1:2 and weigh don't measure volume.

36g is a standard double shot.


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

36g seems to pull around 32ml... Put on my shot glass it says a double espresso is 60ml. That's where I'm getting confused?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Which tastes better to you is more important though, not the size of drink you are bring asked to make


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

leo-lincoln said:


> 36g seems to pull around 32ml... Put on my shot glass it says a double espresso is 60ml. That's where I'm getting confused?


There are many different definitions of the same thing, especially in the food/drink industry.

But generally when it comes to this forum 17/18g is a double for a dry puck and 21g is a triple. There are few here who bother with pulling a single with 7g dry.


----------

